# Lupron Injections



## l1ttle_0ne (Apr 2, 2010)

Does anyone know when billing Lupron injections (J9217) for 3 month periods. Does it matter if it's 3 months to the day? Also does it just go by 3 months, or does it go by a specific number of days?? One of our doctors wants to know ASAP. And I can't seem to find anything on the specifics of that. If someone could let me know. Or let me know where to look I would be greatful. Thank you.


----------



## tjv (Apr 2, 2010)

*Lupron*

The package insert for Lupron 22.5mg states "given once every three months (84 days)".    Our office schedules accordingly.


----------



## l1ttle_0ne (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you so much.


----------



## tariq637 (Jun 10, 2010)

*lUPRON*

Does anyone know the correct way to bill out the Lupron 22.5mg? The J9217 is 7.5mg so do I bill on three seperate line or on one line and change the units to 3?


----------



## sllindsey (Jun 14, 2010)

we do ours by units.  If the pt is on a 3 month, then we bill the J9217 x 3 units.


----------

